# more fat on one side than the other?



## Premiere (Apr 19, 2005)

Is that possible? i think that might be my case. I can see more muscle definition on my left side than i can my right. I do a lot of dumbbell and alternating training because my left side is stronger than my right, when i flex in the mirror i can see my left bicep better than my right, but i dunno, so could someone please tell me if this is the case


----------



## XcelKrush (Apr 19, 2005)

Many people have differences in muscle size on one particular side of their body. My left trap is a bit bigger than my right, its normal.


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 19, 2005)

ugh, I have the same problem. My left Bicep is noticeably diff from my right.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Apr 20, 2005)

got the same prob. in my tris


----------



## chuckufarley (Apr 20, 2005)

Sh8kin said:
			
		

> ugh, I have the same problem. My left Bicep is noticeably diff from my right.


hmmmmm how'ed that happen?


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 20, 2005)

You probably have an even amount of fat from your left to right side.  But the muscles may have developed differently on your left and right sides, from what, who knows.  I do have an example of this though.  I broke my leg a year ago and the leg that I broke has still not caught up to the other leg.  I dont know if it is because the broken leg shrank or if it is because the good leg just got bigger from jumping around on crutches for 14 weeks.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 20, 2005)

my right bi is also slightly more peaked than my left (about .25 of and inch, nothing much), i can only imagine that as i'm right handed i use my right arm more often than my left? i lift exactly the same on both arms so i'm not all that bothered about it


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Apr 20, 2005)

my abs are crooked. from my view, as in me looking down at my stomach, my left side sticks out more than my right.  Like my right kinda goes in. I can feel the difference too with my hand. My dad said his left stuck out more than his right too when he was younger and could see that.


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 20, 2005)

chuckufarley said:
			
		

> hmmmmm how'ed that happen?


----------

